# Chicken Noodle Soup



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Home made today!


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

that looks awesome ! you can almost smell it...


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

wow222 said:


> Awesome Paymaster..at that time i am hungry and want to sip of that special soup now i am going in a dream for take the taste of this superb soup..haha..but i hope i will try this at home and i also eat only no body with me when i eat becausa its not true to share the pic of the soup because in my mouth i feel the taste of delicious soup...



What he said............ I guess.

Darin


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Thats priceless Baby! And the soup looks good too.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Looks like Boss Doggs homemade soup. She just did homemade chicken pot pie in a big ole square pan. It lasted two days.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

RuddeDogg said:


> Looks like Boss Doggs homemade soup. She just did homemade chicken pot pie in a big ole square pan. It lasted two days.


Chicken Pot Pie is a favorite around here as well. However, it would not last two days with this bunch.


----------

